# does water temp effect....?



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

does water temp effect the amount of time it takes for a guppy to drop her fry? if it does what temp should it be?


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

Sometimes, if she is close a partial water change can trigger the birth. If you are lucky you will be able to see a bump on her bottom where the babies come out. Another way to tell is to watch her gravid spot, if it seems to go to the end of her body she is probably close. With ours, after a few births I can usually tell when one is ready to deliver. Another one of ours stays in a corner away from everyone, and yet another goes up and down the corner of the tank rapidly. We have 7 tanks, 6 are devoted to breeding guppies. My 10 year old has really gotten into this and done a lot of research (this is something we enjoy doing together). Her dream is to develop her own strain.


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry didn't make that last post clear. I have never had the water temp make a difference.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I do think gestation time is dependent on water temp. But its a subtle effect, changing it only by a few days (over the whole pregnancy). It shouldn't effect the health of the mother or fry, though.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The temp has a drastic effect on the gestation time, AND on the sex of the fry!!!


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't realize that Old Salt, how so? It may help me! Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The warmer, the faster. A single sudden drop in temp, though, can stall the whole thing for weeks, even if corrected the same day. Weird.
The warmer the water, the more of one sex the fry will be. It's important to keep things where they belong.


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

I keep my fry tanks close to 80 because of everything I researched about them when we started (my daughter and I). I never go a degree higher. So, which sex increases if the water is warmer? Thanks for the info!


----------

